# results triple crown att captan t



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Has restoule sent in results yet ??? not posted as of yet...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

At the end of the shoot it was announced / asked out loud if the OAA rep had the score cards...the response was yes. Not sure who it was the responded.

We missed you there Ted. I figured your GPS sent you in the wrong direction....but someone else said it was for other resons.

Hope to see you at the next one....


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I got them posted last night. When the results weren't sent in electronically like they are supposed to be it takes a lot longer for me to bang in all the numbers and double check the total addition.

Here's the link


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*scores*

You`re a good man captain t ... thanks


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

why such a low attendence?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that was just the people left in the TC.

I think there were 84 shooters in Restoule.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

dh1 said:


> why such a low attendence?


The scores listed are only those who shot all 3 legs of the Triple Crown. An archer must shoot all 3 legs.


----------

